# UniG's Experience With Naltrexone



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi to the new and old, I used to post a lot on this forum but did end up getting some relief from Seroquel and Paxil and so haven't been on here much lately. Recently I was given the opportunity to try Naltrexone. I started out at 25 mg and was only able to get up to 50 mg before having to stop it. I did not tolerate the med well. I felt dizzy, nauseous, and weak. Naltrexone is not known to interact with either Seroquel or Paxil and the dose was quite low so I am not sure why I had this reaction. I am considering lowering my Seroquel dose and trying Naltrexone again later... will post about that if it happens.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

university girl said:


> Hi to the new and old, I used to post a lot on this forum but did end up getting some relief from Seroquel and Paxil and so haven't been on here much lately. Recently I was given the opportunity to try Naltrexone. I started out at 25 mg and was only able to get up to 50 mg before having to stop it. I did not tolerate the med well. I felt dizzy, nauseous, and weak. Naltrexone is not known to interact with either Seroquel or Paxil and the dose was quite low so I am not sure why I had this reaction. I am considering lowering my Seroquel dose and trying Naltrexone again later... will post about that if it happens.


Thanks for the post, I was curious about naltrexone too. I have to ask you about seroquel because I got prescribed it. I took it in the day time and it pretty much felt like a intense DP episode. Do you take it at night?


----------



## RealMe (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried low dose over a period of time. 5mg....at night


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It doesn't come lower then 25 mgs

I was on 150 and 200 mgs for quite some time for self harm, worked like magic for that. More recently I upped it to 250, it may be having an affect on my dissociation. Don't remember ever having major side effects


----------



## RealMe (Jan 6, 2012)

I have found a chemist to crush the tablets and combind with filler to compound capsules that equal 5mg each.
There is a lot of literature (i-net)out there about the use of low doses for a variety of different purposes. IE... Auto immune response booster.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Seroquel- i take 750 mg at night. When i first started taking it i felt worse but after a few months i began to feel a benefit.

I don't want to give up on naltrexone. I could cut the pills smaller but Im going to wait until i quit smoking and decrease my seroquel. Im still not sure why i reacted the way i did. I take meletonin as well but it should not interact with that.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah neither of those should react, and it actually has the possibility of helping you to quit smoking. if you want to try it again, maybe do it on a weekend or some time you don't have to be anywhere or do anything in case of the side effects. did you get them right away last time? it might only take a couple days to find out if you'd get it again, that's a small up side


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I got the side effects right away and had them for 5 days until i stopped taking the med. The side effects were not tolerable. I wish i knew why they made me feel that way...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I tried an even lower dose, 12.5 Mg and again couldnt tolerate the side effects


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Would love to try naloxone but it isnt available hereo on its own, only with another med. The combo med is called suboxone. Suboxone has opiod agonist effects too.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I would think you'd get similar side effects, but if t's not available it's not available.... Sorry I didn't work


----------

